# What does ARMCH mean in Goat names?



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a (probably dumb) question for you all.. What in the world does ARMCH stand for in a goats registered name? Willow (on of my ND doelings) dam has that at the beginning of her name, and I would love to know what it means Thanks so much!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

It means they are finished champion. I your doe has to win a certain amount of Grand Champion titles to obtain it :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

AR: advanced registry
MCH: master champion (finished, 3 CH wins)


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

AGS Titles 
AR (Advanced Registry) - earned a milk star on 305-day test
Master Champion (MCH) - earned Grand Champion at 3 different AGS shows
3*D -- earned her milk star and so did both her dam and maternal grand (she's the third generation of star milkers)
E - Excellent - classified with a score of 90 or above in AGS


ADGA Titles 
G - earned her milk star along with a permanent championship
CH - earned Grand Champion at 3 different ADGA shows
3*M - third generation star milker
E90 - linear appraised with an overall score of 90, which is an Excellent rating 



Comparing AGS and ADGA titles 
MCH = CH
ARMCH = GCH
*M = *D 
(A doe can also earn a *M or *D if she has 3 daughters who qualify or a combination of sons and daughters that qualify.)
"E"s are similar, but the AGS appraisal program is different than ADGAs 


Buck Milk Awards 
*B (ADGA) = *S (AGS)
(bucks can earn this if their dams or offspring are qualified)
+B = +S 
(bucks can earn this if they have three AR or Star daughters from three different dams, or sons with +B's)
++B = ++S
(bucks can earn this if he has both sons and daughters who qualify.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the great info on that subject! Very informative.. Nice to know more about "titles". And that my Willow has some good champion bloodlines going on Thanks again!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Riley (Lost Prairie) has a page on her website about. ADGA AGS pedigrees


----------

